# Masterbuilt Extra Wide Propane Smoker trouble keeping burner flame on a low setting (windy day)



## jd2220 (Jun 9, 2012)

Masterbuilt Extra Wide Propane Smoker

I use original wood chip tray but I lay an old iron skillet on top which I put my wood chunks/chips on.  

Typical Kansas windy day and I am having trouble keeping flame on burner on at the low settings, has blown out a couple of times and I have had to re-light.

Does anyone have any tips.

Trying to hold a 235 temp for baby backs and pork butts.

Thanks in advance.

Juan


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 9, 2012)

Temporary fix for today to get those ribs done would be to make a wind break out of some plywood, Just lean it up against the smoker to block the wind from whipping under the bottom.


----------



## jd2220 (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks a lot, I saw a thermal wrap at my local BBQ store a few weeks back.  The store is run by some competition BBQ guys and they say it is used to hold temp, kinda like a blanket in winter.

Wonder if that would help.


----------



## jakethessnake (Jun 10, 2012)

Yup, i've had to make wind blocks for mine several times out of sheetrock. Sometimes the wind comes in the vent as well as the bottom, it's really a poor design. But a few minor mods and it's an excellent smoker.


----------

